# Party tonight?



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

There was talk of a Saturday night chat, and a request for a reminder....

However, perhaps nobody considered that it's a holiday weekend, and I think many people are off visiting Mom for the weekend.  Or MIL.  Or out to dinner with Mom tonight.  So it might be a sparse crowd.

Still, all the more champagne and brownies to go around for the rest of us.   

We have lots to celebrate!  There's a new Kindle out (whatever you think of it, it increased visibility, and that can only be a good thing!), it's Mothers'  Day, exams are (almost) over for some of us, and it's finally spring!  

(AND I got my two custom BB bags in the mail today!)

Hope to see at least SOME of you in chat sometime after 10 p.m. Eastern


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder. I'll try to be there.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, this mom will be celebrating her sister's birthday tonight, but depending on when we get home and get the kiddo to bed, I may be able to drop in for a bit.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Doing the left coast math...7:00  
I'm in, but I'll be late!  Thanks for the reminder and save some cake for me!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll try to drop in.
Boy you guys are getting to be a lot of fun.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll drop in.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I'll be there, too. (If I get my spousal chores done today.) Looking forward to it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll be there, too. (If I get my spousal chores done today.) Looking forward to it.


We always called those chores the "Honey do" chores.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I am in!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, on the off chance that I'm not already in bed I'll try to remember. . . . .but I tend to be an early to bed type. . . .

Ann


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds fun,  hope I don't forget.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

tooo late for this old gal - but y'all have fun!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Dona, it will be earlier your time, won't it?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

If my hubby isn't being an "Attention Piggy" tonight....I should be able to chat awhile tonight   I'm freaking out right now....called the party I booked for my son on the 16th.  They were suppose to be able to order food for my party...something happened...so now I have to plan the menu....ARRRGGHHHHH!!!!  Oh well, guess it will be cheaper.  Looks like I'm making one of my sons favorite things....croissant (sp?) sandwiches.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

How did I miss this thread... I created the new thread for the Chat tonight. Oh well... 

Many people came to chat and had nice time tonight.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Chat was fun last night.  A few of us showed up earlier than 10p.m.  We had 16 or 18 on at one time in the early group.  See you there next Saturday night.  Obviously I'm not anticipating a date.     
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

drenee said:


> Obviously I'm not anticipating a date.


And if you have one...

If he appreciates books (and doesn't bash e-books), bring him along!



Spoiler



And if he doesn't, why would you want to date him?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Very good point, Susan.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am sorry.  As you clearly know, I didn't make it.
And I am embarrassed to admit that it is because I had a software problem with chat.
All fixed now - did the tweeking this morning.
So I can join in next week.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Had a great time for the hour or so I was there!  Glad to hear that it may become a Saturday Night Regular....!

Geoff, you can join in whenever!  All are welcome!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry I missed it. I work Saturday nights and didn't get home until 1 am, so I missed all the fun.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That's okay, Heather, you were there in spirit.  I think we talked about you a couple times.  Nice things of course.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> That's okay, Heather, you were there in spirit. I think we talked about you a couple times. Nice things of course.
> deb


(we can always get Harvey to check the chat transcripts to be sure. . . .  )

Ann


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

drenee said:


> That's okay, Heather, you were there in spirit. I think we talked about you a couple times. Nice things of course.
> deb


TRUE! I talked about you! I was talking about my newfound true love, Roarke, and how if it wasn't for you, I would have never met him!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> (we can always get Harvey to check the chat transcripts to be sure. . . .  )
> 
> Ann


ROTFL!! We did say nice things. We love Heather. We owe half of our obsessions to her.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> ROTFL!! We did say nice things. We love Heather. We owe half of our obsessions to her.
> deb


hmmmm. . . . 'methinks thou dost protest too much'. . . . . .and if she's responsible for our obsessions, I'm guessing the SO's aren't so enamored!  (DH rolled his eyes when I first got my Kindle, rolled 'em again when I got the Oberon cover, double rolled when I mentioned the DX. . . and forbid me to purchase it until I'd received my birthday/mother's day/anniversary present which is "on the way". I admit that intrigued me, so, while 'forbid' totally doesn't work, personal curiosity does!  Which reminds me. . . I have to go shop for him now. . . . to Amazon!)

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> when I mentioned the DX. . . and forbid me to purchase it until I'd received my birthday/mother's day/anniversary present which is "on the way".


oooh! sounds like a DX may be in your future... very near future!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> oooh! sounds like a DX may be in your future... very near future!!


Well. . . .not too near a future, I think. . . . I have a feeling he had in process whatever he's got planned well before the DX was announced. . . . . still. . . .

Ann


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

It doesn't have to be only Saturday to chat. Saturday would be fix date but if anyone go into chat and wait, someone might join in and party could start.    Need to look In Chat more carefully from now on.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I am sorry. As you clearly know, I didn't make it.
> And I am embarrassed to admit that it is because I had a software problem with chat.
> All fixed now - did the tweeking this morning.
> So I can join in next week.


You need to be there, geoff! Last night I was all alone with 14 women in the chat room and, no wait... you don't have to come!

We really did have a good time in the chat room, looking forward to the next time.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, geoff, intinst LOVED it!!!

By the way, Intinst, how did your DW like her Mothers Day surprises?  (even the slightly chewed roses?)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

She was a little surprised that I had them ready for her when she arrived home. At least the cat left the dark chocolate candies alone. So over all it went very well.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Yea!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Last night was fun. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Last night was fun. I really enjoyed it.


me too  Please send out reminders - my memory sucks - which is why I enjoy re-reading books many times I guess


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . .not too near a future, I think. . . . I have a feeling he had in process whatever he's got planned well before the DX was announced. . . . . still. . . .
> Ann


Hope it's not a Sony!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I had lots of fun too...please send me a reminder again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Hope it's not a Sony!


Ha! No, he knows better. . . .I think it's something else entirely but I can't for the life of me figure out what. He's not usually so good at keeping secrets.

On a related topic, after Mass this evening, my pastor asked me, "Well, have you pre-ordered IT yet?" 

Ann


----------

